# أرستقراطية



## إسكندراني

هل يصح استبدال هذا المصطلح بأي من الكلمات الآتية؟
أريد مقابل تام يعني *الطبقة* *المتحكمة في أمور المجتمع*
أتراف؟
ملأ؟
أشراف؟​


----------



## Masjeen

إسكندراني said:


> أريد مقابل تام يعني *الطبقة* *المتحكمة في أمور المجتمع*


*النخبة الحاكمة

*​


----------



## Xence

سلام

المشكلة هنا لا تكمن فقط في كون أن هذه الطبقة حاكمة ، بل كذلك في أصل ومنشأ الأفراد الذين يشكّلونها ، حيث أنهم غالبا ما ينحدرون من أصول نبيلة ... ولذلك يمكن أن نطلق على هذه الطبقة اسم "طبقة النبلاء" أو "طبقة الأشراف" من الناحية الاجتماعية ، ومن الناحية السياسية "حكم النبلاء" أو "حكم الأشراف" ا

علما أن مصطلح "الأشراف" في الثقافة الإسلامية الحالية قد يكون له معنى خاص به ، يتعلق بسلالة النبي على ما أذكر

 أما بالنسبة للمصطلحين الآخرين أعتقد أنهما مقبولان ، لكن الأول (أتراف) قليل الاستعمال في حدود علمي ، بينما الثاني (ملأ) قديم الاستخدام​


----------



## Xence

Xence said:


> علما أن مصطلح "الأشراف" في الثقافة الإسلامية الحالية قد يكون له معنى خاص به ، يتعلق بسلالة النبي على ما أذكر​



في الواقع ، يطلق هذا المصطلح على بني هاشم ابتداء من القرن الرابع الهجري

مرجع​


----------

